# Phrag. Wossen



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2013)

I have another one that is a pale pink, and I was hoping this one would be a dark pink. But I'm really happy that it is nearly white instead!

(schlimii [‘Buckley ‘Pink Pearl’ x self] x richteri ‘Twister’)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 4, 2013)

That is pretty cool. I didn't think Phrags had the genetics for white.


----------



## Carkin (Sep 4, 2013)

That's really pretty, what a nice surprise!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2013)

I've never seen a dark Wossen. Very nice, thanks for sharing. 
Tyrone you should search through the flavum (and album) Phrag photos here to see some beauties.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2013)

:drool::drool: That would be a keeper for me! :clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 4, 2013)

so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice! I got a Wossen at our Show and Sale this year. Can't wait for it to bloom!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 4, 2013)

Just beautiful :smitten:
a keeper for sure.. maybe it'll be darker if it blooms under
cooler temperature ??


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice one Dot.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2013)

I really like the pink on white background. If you just absolutely hate it,
you could send it to me for my first Phrag.! I still have one Neo. you might
like......;>)


----------



## eaborne (Sep 5, 2013)

Very neat!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 5, 2013)

nice one


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 5, 2013)

That's nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 5, 2013)

I like this fine coloration a lot :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2013)

abax said:


> I really like the pink on white background. If you just absolutely hate it,
> you could send it to me for my first Phrag.! I still have one Neo. you might
> like......;>)


Sorry, Angela. I love it! But maybe it'll grow and I can divide it someday...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2013)

abax said:


> ..you could send it to me for my first Phrag.!



 What!?


----------



## Justin (Sep 5, 2013)

Love it!!!


----------



## nikv (Sep 5, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not really sure I have enough bright light for Phrags. to do well. I'd keep
this beautiful babe too!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice and great photography as usual.


----------



## eteson (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome!
I love the crosses involving pearcei


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2013)

eteson said:


> Awesome!
> I love the crosses involving pearcei



I agree. Pearcei is a great parent!

Thanks, everyone.


----------

